# Mbgfc labor day shootout.



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Well I fished the outboard shootout Saturday with high hopes of flat calm late summer seas, which did not happen. I was fishing from my Cape Horn and the plan was to tuna fish Friday night and troll hard Saturday. We departed after the captains meeting in a 2ft wind chop off the right bow on a 200 degree heading towards horn mountain. We arrived at the rig between 12-1 am the seas had laid down along with the wind. We made a few trips around the rig attempting to mark some tuna without luck. The only thin we could mark was dolphins ( mamamls) which were chasing the giant hardtails on the surface. We tried hard for hours to catch some decent tuna but all we could come up with we're 15 lbs bft. The problem was we calculated our exact route down to the mile to allow us to fish where thought we needed to be with the amount of fuel we could hold/take. So here we are at a rig 86 miles from OB with nothing but blackfins and hardtails swimming underneath. We had know choice but to stay and fish until daylight because we couldn't go Any further south. At daylight we headed due east toward the double nip. Around ten miles west of the DN (7:00am)we had our first screaming drag on the center rigger. As we turned around a nice white is in mid air grey hounding away from the boat. In the process of clearing lines I'm reeling in the short rigger when right behind the boat another white pops up billing my lure I dropped it back and locked it up only to have her spit the bait. With another white already hooked the second was quickly forgotten. After 15 minutes on the fight she is done and ready to be released. After a mid morning lighting show and a quick detour around a nasty little bumper we where fishing again north west of the double nipple towards the steps. We ended the day on the steps wahoo fishing, unfourtantly we missed a golden chance at a quality wahoo 50+ to a bent hook, either a shit hook or to much pressure not sure which one was the culprit. We we the last boat to make it under the bridge with 5 minutes to spare and running on fumes. We ended the tourney with the only bill landed in the shootout and first place catch and release. Unfourtantly we were defeated for top boat by 1.2 points by another boat that weighed two tuna with a combined weight of 201.2 lbs. It was a great turn out with 127 boats in the Labor Day and 19 in the shootout. White marking video to come later.
Round trip was 250 miles and 189 gallons in 22 hours.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Congratulations..! Thats a long trip in those conditions.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a haul in the weather you had. Congrats on the bill release


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Chris V said:


> That's a haul in the weather you had. Congrats on the bill release


Chris how did y'all do?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job on the white.but that was a long trip.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats! We fished short and had two nice hoos miss the hooks one of which would have had us on the board. Had a shot at a nice sail that just didn't want to play. Fished 4-6 seas most of the day... Again glad y'all did well!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice job dude! Thats a long trip for y'all in that boat! That sail must have paid off the fuel bill though I hope.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is a low quality pic off my computer. Video to come.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Outstannding work! Nice to have put a face to the name as well!

Robert


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

MSViking said:


> Outstannding work! Nice to have put a face to the name as well!
> 
> Robert


It was nice to finally meet you to Robert. Thanks for the complement!


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice shot


----------



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

Scruggspc, 

It was nice meeting you on the dock at the captains meeting. I was the guy in the Glacier Bay “whisperer” that also had 60 gallons of extra fuel. We got 1st and 2nd in the tuna 140Lb and 61lb. I was very disappointed in the Calcutta for the outboard tournament. We place 2nd tuna in the billfish limited this year and our Calcutta was double. Also the awards ceremony for the outboard shootout was joke compared to the billfish limited; I understand we are the little guys. I don’t care that much about pictures, but if you are going to have someone (parshots.com) on the weigh in dock taking pictures at least post them for the Saturday weigh in. Overall had fun and might do the shootout again if more boats show up and some other things change. I wish they would let us bet in the both Calcutta’s and only pay shootout entry fee and must weigh in Saturday. 

176 gallons 275 miles

We did not get top boat.  High Risk had 299 points ( something like 6 YF and dolphin). 


Cash awards ( best that I can remember) 
Top Boat $5,800
 1st place Tuna, wahoo, dolphin $500 each 
Calcutta: 
$2,400 Dolphin 
$2,100 Tuna
$1,800 Wahoo

Neil


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Scruggs we made it out there as well left friday came back sunday. I was the other 26 glacier bay we ended up with two yellows around 50 and dolphin in the twenties but no money. Great tournament for my first big game tourney. 

Neil it was nice to meet another crew with the balls to ride out 100+ miles and fish a couple days on the same boat i've got. ... keep in touch..


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

I think it was stupid for the shootout to not have a C&R division. I think I will take my chances with the big boats next year.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

If you could leave around 4 pm and be back the following night bt 8 we wouldve done just the outboard but for us leaving late friday night and being back by 8 just wasn't enough time to cover the ground we wanted to cover


----------



## Roll Wave (Oct 26, 2012)

I fished both tournaments. I didnt know there was calcutta money for the shootout, I wish I had because I was first and third in dolphin. Ended up 5th in catch and release though so no complaints. Awesome weekend.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

32zf said:


> Scruggspc,
> 
> It was nice meeting you on the dock at the captains meeting. I was the guy in the Glacier Bay “whisperer” that also had 60 gallons of extra fuel. We got 1st and 2nd in the tuna 140Lb and 61lb. I was very disappointed in the Calcutta for the outboard tournament. We place 2nd tuna in the billfish limited this year and our Calcutta was double. Also the awards ceremony for the outboard shootout was joke compared to the billfish limited; I understand we are the little guys. I don’t care that much about pictures, but if you are going to have someone (parshots.com) on the weigh in dock taking pictures at least post them for the Saturday weigh in. Overall had fun and might do the shootout again if more boats show up and some other things change. I wish they would let us bet in the both Calcutta’s and only pay shootout entry fee and must weigh in Saturday.
> 
> ...


It was it was nice to meet you also. I was also a little disappointed in the turn out and that the was not a C&R category. I was the last boat in the rocks and the last to the weigh station and yall were first and second tuna because I was devastated we lost by 1.2 points/lbs. I will be back next year in full force.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Scruggspc said:


> It was it was nice to meet you also. I was also a little disappointed in the turn out and that the was not a C&R category. I was the last boat in the rocks and the last to the weigh station and yall were first and second tuna because I was devastated we lost by 1.2 points/lbs. I will be back next year in full force.


Harris, "Whisperer" with the two tunas was not top boat. I got an email today that "High Risk" won top boat with 299.3 points. I did not even see that on the board.


----------



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

Harris, 

I don’t understand why y’all did not get 1st place C&R. They never called your boats name out. Did you get $500 for 1st C&R? We did not get any type of trophy or fake check for 1st place tuna, but they did call our boats name out for 1st place and said we won $ 500. This is the 3rd tournament I have every fished and maybe that is how they work, but I would have expected them to recognize every boat that was on the board for all categories and places. I will also be back next year and know what to expect. 

Neil


----------



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

picture of board Saturday morning.


----------



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

figured out how to upload pictures. I hope we can get lucky again next year.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

32zf said:


> Harris,
> 
> I don’t understand why y’all did not get 1st place C&R. They never called your boats name out. Did you get $500 for 1st C&R? We did not get any type of trophy or fake check for 1st place tuna, but they did call our boats name out for 1st place and said we won $ 500. This is the 3rd tournament I have every fished and maybe that is how they work, but I would have expected them to recognize every boat that was on the board for all categories and places. I will also be back next year and know what to expect.
> 
> Neil


Apparently they do not have a C&R category in the shootout, just points.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

32zf said:


> figured out how to upload pictures. I hope we can get lucky again next year.


Nice tuna by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## TideFishin (Dec 9, 2007)

32zf said:


> picture of board Saturday morning.


What was the weight on the wahoo?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

No offense against high risk but they aren't even on the board how did they win top boat?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

32zf said:


> figured out how to upload pictures. I hope we can get lucky again next year.


Nice fish! That's a beast.


----------



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

cbarnes91 said:


> Apparently they do not have a C&R category in the shootout, just points.


MBGFC 2013 Tournament Season Outboard Division
Memorial Day Outboard Shootout and Labor Day Outboard Shootout​FORMAT​Eligible Boats:​The Outboard Shootout will be open to any outboard boat​
Fishing Days:​The Outboard Shootout will be a one-day ‘shootout’ (Saturday)​
Weigh-Ins:​Weigh Dock will be open form 5-8 on Saturday​
•​Entry Fee $500 includes​o​4 Meal Tickets, 4 Tournament Shirts and 1 Ditty Bucket unlimited anglers.
Additional meal tickets may be purchased.​
•​Cash Awards Categories​o ​Catch and Release $1,000, $500 $250, $125​
o​Tuna $1,000, $500 $250, $125​
o​Dolphin $1,000, $500 $250, $125​
o​Wahoo $1,000, $500 $250, $125​
o​Top Boat 27’ and Under $250​
​Most points by boat 27’ and under winner-take-all​o​Top Boat 28’ and Over $500​
 Most points by boat 28’ and over winner-take-all


Is cash awards different than category of fish for the board?? I'm not being a smart *** just confused.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

32zf said:


> MBGFC 2013 Tournament Season Outboard Division​
> Memorial Day Outboard Shootout and Labor Day Outboard Shootout
> FORMAT​
> 
> ...




You have me confused now. Why would they have cash awards for C&R if there isn't a C&R category?​


----------



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

Scruggspc said:


> No offense against high risk but they aren't even on the board how did they win top boat?


High Risk did have dolphin on the boat. 

I did not read the rules correctly. Next year I'm going to the beer can with about a 100 jigs and sink the boat with black fins Ha. 
Is there an length limit on tuna?

SHOOTOUT FORMAT 
Winner of the ‘Shootout’ will be most total points accumulated by catch and release and fish weighed in on dock​


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

32zf said:


> High Risk did have dolphin on the boat.
> 
> I did not read the rules correctly. Next year I'm going to the beer can with about a 100 jigs and sink the boat with black fins Ha.
> Is there an length limit on tuna?
> ...


I know but that is for cash awards or "Calcutta" and we didn't bet Calcutta in the shootout just a entry. We bet Calcutta in the big tournament. From what I gathered there was ony three divisions that paid 500 a piece tuna,dolphin,wahoo. Unless you bet Calcutta.


----------



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

Scruggspc said:


> I know but that is for cash awards or "Calcutta" and we didn't bet Calcutta in the shootout just a entry. We bet Calcutta in the big tournament. From what I gathered there was ony three divisions that paid 500 a piece tuna,dolphin,wahoo. Unless you bet Calcutta.


 
That's not real smart in my opinion not including C&R for the $500.00 1st place in the shootout. This is consider a billfish tournament.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

32zf said:


> That's not real smart in my opinion not including C&R for the $500.00 1st place in the shootout. This is consider a billfish tournament.


Agreed


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm way late on reading the reports, but I finally managed to get on here and catch up...... Congrats Harris on the white! I bet you were glad to be back after a trip like that. Long run In those conditions on your boat, but so glad to hear that you did well! Congrats!


----------

